# Holy inflation, Batman!



## YuengLinger (Sep 1, 2021)

Up, up, and away! 

The price of poker just keeps going up. I remember scolding myself for not waiting for prices to drop when I bought some lenses last year...

When central banks issue monopoly money...

https://www.cpricewatch.com/blog/20...ices-today-on-the-5d-mark-iv-and-7-rf-lenses/


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 1, 2021)

Yeah, I was surprised this didn't make CR front page news, at least not yet. 

Here is the new price list copied from CPW:

EOS 5D Mark IV is now $2699.00 (was $2499)
RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS USM is now $2399.00 (was $2299)
RF 28-70mm F2 L USM is now $3099.00 (was $2999)
RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS USM is now $2399.00 (was $2299)
RF 100-500mm F4-7.1L IS USM is now $2799.00 (was $2699)
RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM is now $2799.00 (was $2699)
RF 85mm f/1.2L USM is now $2799.00 (was $2699)
RF 85mm f/1.2L USM DS is now $3099.00 (was $2999)
For anyone who said the 14-35mm lens was not worth it because the 15-35mm lens was only $600 more, will you be re-thinking the 14-35mm now that it's a $700 gap?

Price hikes are a far cry from the rumored September lens rebates.


----------



## EricN (Sep 1, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Yeah, I was surprised this didn't make CR front page news, at least not yet.
> 
> Here is the new price list copied from CPW:
> 
> ...


Maybe they are still doing the rebate for $50. Then you feel like you saved $50, but Canon really made $50


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 1, 2021)

EricN said:


> Maybe they are still doing the rebate for $50. Then you feel like you saved $50, but Canon really made $50


The "laughing with tears in my eyes" emoticon is pretty close to perfect for this!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 2, 2021)

EricN said:


> Maybe they are still doing the rebate for $50. Then you feel like you saved $50, but Canon really made $50


My wife falls for this one every time


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, YuengLinger

Seems like they can still milk the market with that "oldtimer" 5D4.
Especially thinking about all R&D costs and other investments surely have been written off since its release 5 years ago.
(if not, I'd be really surprised  )
Instead of rising the price they could lower it IMO


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing, YuengLinger
> 
> Seems like they can still milk the market with that "oldtimer" 5D4.
> Especially thinking about all R&D costs and other investments surely have been written off since its release 5 years ago.
> ...


I suspect that Canon is probably using this price increase on the 5D4 to encourage anyone considering purchasing that body to get an R6 (or R5) instead.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 2, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> When central banks issue monopoly money...
> 
> https://www.cpricewatch.com/blog/20...ices-today-on-the-5d-mark-iv-and-7-rf-lenses/


I think your understanding of economics is flawed. This is supply and demand, couple with higher costs that can be attributed to the worldwide pandemic. Every aspect of the supply chain is now more costly but not because of central bank policies.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 2, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I think your understanding of economics is flawed. This is supply and demand, couple with higher costs that can be attributed to the worldwide pandemic. Every aspect of the supply chain is now more costly but not because of central bank policies.


I'm certainly not excluding supply and demand or pandemic factors. But monetary policy is an important inflationary factor too, and here in the USA it has been extraordinarily loose much of the time since the Great Recession of 2008. Please look at this graph from the US Federal Reserve Bank to visualize the increase in the amount of currency circulating in the US economy:









Currency in Circulation


Graph and download economic data for Currency in Circulation (CURRCIR) from Aug 1917 to Sep 2022 about currency and USA.



fred.stlouisfed.org





If you are simply suggesting that special circumstances associated with the pandemic were Canon's main reason for this unusual price hike, I can't argue, as I don't know. We may have a disagreement about how much current inflation is due to monetary policy, but so do many actual economists. 

Personally, I don't believe we are going to see the higher retail prices go back down, though eventually the rebates will return.


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 3, 2021)

Doesn't anyone read the news? Prices for electronics especially are going up.


https://www.wsj.com/articles/worlds...-threatening-costlier-electronics-11629978308

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-set-rise-global-semiconductor-shortage.html


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 3, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> I suspect that Canon is probably using this price increase on the 5D4 to encourage anyone considering purchasing that body to get an R6 (or R5) instead.


Here you could be right. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 3, 2021)

Sorry Canon.
Even Though I can "understand" a price raise, due to inflation, Covid, production delays etc..., I think I'll keep using my EF lenses on your beautiful new bodies.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 3, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Doesn't anyone read the news? Prices for electronics especially are going up.
> 
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/worlds...-threatening-costlier-electronics-11629978308
> ...


News? We are too busy reading and replying to Canon Rumors! And sometimes we take photos!


----------

